# Apollo Landing Sites First Pictures



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

OK, this is NOT a conspiracy theory thread ... there is one in the Politics and World Affairs forum!

NASA have released the initial pictures of Apollo landing sites, now the LRO isn't at its optimum mapping height yet so there will be more pictures at a higher resolution at a later date.

But these are a fantastic start  :astro:

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/LRO/mult...pollosites.html


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

you can fail to be impressed with those pictures.....how awesome are they????

amazing


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

You can see the crater that Armstrong avoided during the landing. No wonder he used up more fuel than expected to get past that one.

I agree, amazing.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That is pretty impressive.

Cheers John.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Interesting John,

Only a matter of time until the pictures get better and better. Always felt that spy satellite technology would have been better served looking outwards to the moon rather than into someones garden or trying to peek into some embassy or other. Maybe the distance is just to great at the moment or the manufacture of the earth based telescope not feasible.

Anyway, thanks for the interesting post, I'm looking forward to seeing the later pictures.

What we can see already with these images is absolutely amazing.

Dave ...............


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Fantastic. Probably won't appease any nay sayers though


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Excellent.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This link takes you to a good site with what appears to be all the original Apollo pictures. Worth a look.

http://www.apolloarchive.com/apollo_gallery.html


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> This link takes you to a good site with what appears to be all the original Apollo pictures. Worth a look.
> 
> http://www.apolloarchive.com/apollo_gallery.html


Thanks for the link Mr Bond, nice to see a site with pictures from Apollo 8, I always think those guys don't get enough recognition


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great links John & Mr. Bond. Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Parabola said:


> Fantastic. Probably won't appease any nay sayers though


photoshop h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic. Probably won't appease any nay sayers though
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

The whole thing is amazing.

I've had a scan of the TV and all that's on is Big Brother and someone trying to sell me electrical tat


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic. Probably won't appease any nay sayers though
> ...


No Comment :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Parabola said:
> ...


 h34r: more like Timanfaya national park at night


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It wouldn't fool a geologist!

I am actually quite emotional about seeing the pictures because the Apollo landings really inspired me as a kid to study science .... after the first moon landing I used to go to the old alum workings on the top of Boulby cliffs and pretend I was on the Moon .... :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Came home from work yesteday...the boy was playing with his toy shuttle and had to tell me all about the launch.

Space ships are cool. :yes:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

JoT said:


> It wouldn't fool a geologist!
> 
> I am actually quite emotional about seeing the pictures because the Apollo landings really inspired me as a kid to study science .... after the first moon landing *I used to go to the old alum workings on the top of Boulby cliffs and pretend I was on the Moon* .... :lol:


Use to Jot, use to!!! h34r:

:lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

wow there are some fantastic pics there!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

potz your link is fantastic; the Apollo 17 pics especially .... here's Apollo 17's Jack Schmitt the only geologist to go to the moon.

Fantastic


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Great stuff. Just goes to show what we can do if only we put our minds to it. Makes a lot of other Human endeavours look pale and rather silly by comparison.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Jo, I think Mr Bond was responsible for the link.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> Jo, I think Mr Bond was responsible for the link.


He was indeed Stam

Thanks Mr Bond


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Jo, I think Mr Bond was responsible for the link.
> ...


Sorry for calling you "Jo" John, I hope it doesn't catch on.  

Brilliant link Mr Bond, thank you.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


I'm a great believer in having a look at both sides of the story before I comment  :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Both sites are fantastic, I`m looking forward to the closer LRO shots :astro:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Hasselblad Moon camera:-

http://history.nasa.gov/alsj/a11/a11-hass.html


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What's interesting about the photo-database is that you can see that most of the shots are not framed that well an indicaton of the difficulties of using the 'blad without a viewfinder perhaps


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> What's interesting about the photo-database is that you can see that most of the shots are not framed that well an indicaton of the difficulties of using the 'blad without a viewfinder perhaps


Plus the fact that there was a complex visor some distance between the photographer's eyes the viewfinder, be it waist level or reflex.

I think they did very well considering the constraints they worked under.

The LRO pictures will be detailed but taken from a difficult perspective, let's hope the Sun is in the best position at the time those pictures are taken. I look forward to seeing them anyway.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

No viewfinder AFAIK....just a wire frame sight......explains why the piccies can be a but skiwiff occasionally.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> No viewfinder AFAIK....just a wire frame sight......explains why the piccies can be a but skiwiff occasionally.


Just like the old "sports finder" on my first camera, an Ilford 127. 

The more I learn about the Moon expeditions, the more I admire the ability of people to innovate to the point of using new technology whilst employing simplistic methods of getting a result. Talk about thinking outside the envelope, NASA has done that time and again. I'd like to see NASA give full credit to the international input, those Canuks that came from Avro Canada helped a bit. As did the Japanese and many other nations who contributed to getting mankind into space in the 1960's and later.

NASA people are very dedicated and skilled, and may have paid a high price in the mean time. I suspect the divorce rate is above the USA norm?

I suspect we owe them a debt greater than we might imagine.


----------



## Lammerk (Jul 20, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, probably wouldn't convince any of the conspiracy theorists though. Best answer to them is probably punching them out like Buzz Aldrin did that time a guy tried to get him to swear on a bible that that he really went to the moon.


----------

